# watercraft registration?



## redwinger77

i own a 12ft aluminum fishing boat. i do not have a permanently affixed gas motor on it. instead, i use a trolling motor to get around, with a set of oars as backup. in the past, i have not had to register it, based on my understanding that i didn't need to unless it had a gas motor permanently attached to it. i was on the DNR's site recently, and it appears that they've changed the law to include all motorized watercraft for registration. is there anyone on here that might be able to confirm this for me? my other question in regard to this is, if i do have to register my boat, how would i go about it? no title exists for it, and i've looked it over several times and have not located a serial number on it. i read that many boats made prior to 1972 (i think) didn't have serial numbers stamped on them, so that could be the case with my boat. if anyone's got some insight into my situation that would prove helpful, please send it my way. i'd greatly appreciate it.

thanks,
Brett


----------



## alex-v

> in the past, i have not had to register it, based on my understanding that i didn't need to unless it had a gas motor permanently attached to it. i was on the DNR's site recently, and it appears that they've changed the law to include all motorized watercraft for registration.


You have had to register any watercraft that has a motor on it. This has been going on for decades, probably longer than either you or I have been alive. A lot of people seemed to not understand the regulations about the permanent attaching but even a canoe that has an occasional electric motor on it must be registered. Only watercraft that will never see a motor can slip by. That is my understanding of the situation. Do a search of this forum on this message board and look at all the threads going back 5 or more years.

For the serial number you can try looking on the transom at the corner. I have found them there, on the outside of the boat in the upper corner. As you are standing and looking at the back end of the boat go to the right side and just under the corner end cap you might find a small plate with the number stamped on it.

Check the other corner if need be. If the boat was painted one or more times then look for the number plate under the paint. The outline should still show up. If you cannot find it post back here and let us know.


----------



## jim84

Hi brent I had flat back canoe and I need to get mc numbers and register it.had to go sos office. I just was using trolling motor, that was about 20 years ago. gl jim


----------



## Barothy

Take your bill of sale showing the amount you paid for the boat, along with your written statement stating you inspected your boat and cannot locate any serial numbers. Pay your sales tax, along with the $14.00 registration fee, and SOS will issue your MC number and your hull number.


----------



## malainse

Barothy said:


> Take your bill of sale showing the amount you paid for the boat, along with your written statement stating you inspected your boat and cannot locate any serial numbers. Pay your sales tax, along with the $14.00 registration fee, and SOS will issue your MC number and your hull number.


----------



## redwinger77

Barothy said:


> Take your bill of sale showing the amount you paid for the boat, along with your written statement stating you inspected your boat and cannot locate any serial numbers. Pay your sales tax, along with the $14.00 registration fee, and SOS will issue your MC number and your hull number.


therein lies another issue for me. i've had the boat for about 2 or 3 years now, and i'm pretty sure that the bill of sale i had for it may have been thrown out during a cleaning of my wallet. and, i no longer have contact information for the guy i bought it from. the boat does, however, have an old sticker from a previous registration. will that be useful in registering in in my name?


----------



## SeaRay

Definitely need to register it. They will want the hull ID# which is on the transom.


----------



## caseyj

Here's some info I picked up after writing the state. I believe you can get the form at the DMV or it is also online. I'm sure it applys to any non motorized boat.
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Here is the scoop for those that want to register their kayak for the installment of a motor in Michigan.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
To apply for registration for your kayak, you may present the bill of sale from the dealer or the previous owner showing a complete description of the watercraft. If the watercraft is valued at $2,500.00 or less and you do not have a bill of sale, you may self certify ownership. The self certification must state when you purchased the kayak and who you purchased it from. It also must state the year, make, hull number, hull material, power and length. If the kayak is valued at more than $2,500.00, a Surety Bond will be required to apply for registration. If you have other questions, feel free to contact us at 888 SOSMICH (888-767-6424). Sincerely, Ruth Haigh, TechnicianDepartment of State Information Center


----------



## Scout 2

If your boat was made back in the 60's it may not have a hull number. I have one I bought new in 1967 and it does not have a hull number


----------



## boomer_x7

If you have the previous reg.number, they should be able to go off that. Otherwise just say it was built in the 60's....


----------



## caseyj

The form # you require can be obtained at - www.Michigan.gov/sos and the number of the form is TR-205.


----------

